# Cyanogen Mod 7 Questions



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, hey everybody,

I've done some pretty indepth research on Cyanogen Mod 7 for Droid X. But I am a little unsure on a few things..

I read in the official report that the camera doesn't work, gps doesn't work, and that youtube is a hit or miss. Are there any work arounds for at least the GPS and Camera? I use it on a regular basis.

Also what is GAPPS? Google Apps? Something about the signing of them? Can anyone elaborate further on what this is, and how to get it to work, if its something important?

Thanks for all the helps guys! Love this forum!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

berto1014 said:


> Ok, hey everybody,
> 
> I've done some pretty indepth research on Cyanogen Mod 7 for Droid X. But I am a little unsure on a few things..
> 
> ...


GPS has been fixed in one of the previous nightlies and works perfectly (I use it for Google Maps, Foursquare, etc.). There is a camera fix in a flashable zip that works fine for the time being (search CWR-CM4DX-CameraFix). Personally, I use the MIUI camera instead of the AOSP one that comes with CM7. The camera fix also fixes streaming video, and I use Youtube and Netflix on a regular basis.

Gaapps is the Market, Car Dock, etc. If you're upgrading to the latest nightly of CM7 in the ROM Manager app, you will always have an option to flash gapps along with it. Basically, you won't have the market or anything if you don't flash it. Flashing gapps is as easy as flashing any other zip from recovery. Just make sure you have the latest version. 

So, with the current workarounds, the only thing that remains borked is the camcorder. Since I don't do video recording and only take pictures, it doesn't really bother me. I hope that helps!


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for the quick reply! So just one more thing that needs clearing up, do I need to download a separate file for gapps or is it an option during the setup of CM7? Also with the ROM Manager, is that also included in the CM7 flash?


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

berto1014 said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply! So just one more thing that needs clearing up, do I need to download a separate file for gapps or is it an option during the setup of CM7? Also with the ROM Manager, is that also included in the CM7 flash?


If you install CM7 through Rom manager, it will also prompt you to install the gapps, it is just a checkbox after you select the latest nightly. The camera/youtube fix is a separate download that you can get on the forums here: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?882-cm7-for-Droid-X-MMS-and-Camera-fix-package.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

berto1014 said:


> Thank you very much!


When using ROM Manager, be sure to flash recovery to the one that says Droid X (2nd-init). Otherwise, the nightlies won't show up since they require 2nd-init to be flashed. You can do that by tapping Flash ClockwordMod Recovery at the top of the ROM Manager. Keep in mind that you need ROM Manager Premium to be able to download and flash the nightlies from that app. It's worth the very small amount of money it costs.  I highly recommend just purchasing premium if you haven't already. Oh, and you're welcome!


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Do I need the app to flash the latest nightlies? Or can I get the nightlys somewhere else and flash them through recovery? I would buy the app but I have like $4.50 in my checking account right now until I can make a deposit.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

berto1014 said:


> Do I need the app to flash the latest nightlies? Or can I get the nightlys somewhere else and flash them through recovery? I would buy the app but I have like $4.50 in my checking account right now until I can make a deposit.


Here is a link for the downloads for the nightlies.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> Here is a link for the downloads for the nightlies.


also to add to this...its easiest if u just download the nightly straight to ur phone from the browser.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> also to add to this...its easiest if u just download the nightly straight to ur phone from the browser.


Yeah, and use Wifi as well for stability. 3g just takes for ever also.  You don't need ROM Manager for the latest nightlies. It just simplifies things since it allows you to make a nandroid backup, wipe Dalvik, and flash the new nightly all in one automated process. Heck, it even flashes gapps as well if you check the appropriate box.

You can do everything manually as well, of course. It's just a matter of convenience. Both ways will net the same result.


----------



## Asharad (Jun 13, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Yeah, and use Wifi as well for stability. 3g just takes for ever also.


Lol, not for everyone. It depends in your home ISP. My DX has better internet than my gaming PC.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Asharad said:


> Lol, not for everyone. It depends in your home ISP. My DX has better internet than my gaming PC.


Oh wow, lol. I was just going on the assumption that most people's internet is better than their DX. I can understand that since 3g is actually faster and more stable than the Wifi at the bar I regular go to. I swear they have an ISDN connection or something hooked up to a router. It just crawls.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

This rom is my daily driver. Works great. It can only get better.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

I got Cyanogen up and running!! I love it! I am coming from Liberty 0.8 and I love the customization and the speed. I thought Liberty was top dollar, and it still is an amazing ROM, but this just meets my needs far better. Seems to be updated far quicker as well, seems like Liberty is kind of falling behind, but no beef towards team Liberty. Thanks for all the help and links guys! Appreciate it much.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

berto1014 said:


> I got Cyanogen up and running!! I love it! I am coming from Liberty 0.8 and I love the customization and the speed. I thought Liberty was top dollar, and it still is an amazing ROM, but this just meets my needs far better. Seems to be updated far quicker as well, seems like Liberty is kind of falling behind, but no beef towards team Liberty. Thanks for all the help and links guys! Appreciate it much.


You're most welcome and glad you got it up ad running! Like you, I also was on Liberty before CM7. Well, I tried APEX and Darkslide X as well. I just fell in love with CM7 and don't think I could run anything else. It truly is a fantastic ROM.


----------

